# OptionsXpress Passport/Govt. ID#?



## Azzachazza (14 April 2010)

Hi Everyone

Just dealing with the frustrations of joining OptionsXpress, so i can virtual trade. Came across this in signing up---->        "Passport / Govt. ID#" 

What is this? In the description it has--->  "(W-8 required and gov't photo id)"

What info do i enter here?

Thanks guys

Aaron


----------

